# Gaming: XMX (One) oder Schenker Variante



## almase (8. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leistungsstarken Gaming-Notebook. Ich würde es Daheim als Desktop Replacement mit zusätzlichem Monitor (DVI) abwechseln in 2 verschiedenen Zimmern und natürlich auch mobil nutzen.

Ich habe nun 2 Angebote rausgesucht. Einmal von Schenker und einmal bei XMX (One). Eigentlich fast die gleichen Notebooks, aber bei One günstiger.

Das Angebot von One - XMX Gaming Notebook K73-2N:

43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare
NB Grafik Notebook: 4096 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680M 
NB Prozessor Mobile: Intel Core i7-3630QM 2,4GHz
NB Arbeitsspeicher: 16384MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 8192MB)
NB 1. Festplatte: 256GB SATA III Samsung 840 Pro SSD
NB 2. Festplatte: 500GB SATA III Samsung 840 SSD
NB WLAN Mobile: Wireless LAN Intel Centrino N 6235 BGN+BT 300mbit
NB 1. Laufwerk: 8x DVD+RW Brenner
ZUB Windows Betriebssystem: Windows 8 Pro 64Bit OEM inkl. Installation
ZUB Garantie: Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
ZUB Service Pakete: Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support

Preis: 2.168,93 Euro


Das Angebot von Schenker - XMG P702 PRO:

43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare
AMD Radeon HD 7970M 2048MB GDDR5 | TDP: 100W
Intel Core i7-3630QM - 2,40 - 3,40GHz 6MB 45W
16GB (2x8192) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz CORSAIR Vengeance
256GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series (MZ-7PD256 PRO)
500GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 840 Series (MZ-7TD500)
DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (inkl. Bluetooth)
Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit deutsch
inkl. Software-Installation (Betriebssystem+Treiber usw.)

Preis: 2.126,00 Euro


Was meint ihr? Preis und Ausstattung ist ja sehr ähnlich. Allerdings hat One die GTX680m mit drin, welche ja eigentlich viel teurer als die AMD ist.

Habt ihr noch Ideen oder Vorschläge?

Danke.


----------



## stadler5 (8. April 2013)

Das One wäre das bessere. Bei Schenker ist das so eine Sache. Habe dort nicht gerade die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
 Kannst auch mal hier schauen. LUNA P170EM - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution


----------



## evilass (8. April 2013)

Auch wenn es selbstverständlich ist, hier noch der Hinweis, dass die Geräte auch im Idle nach einiger Zeit nicht leise sind. 

BTT: Würde auch zum One greifen, weil ich z. Z. Spiele spiele, die auf NV besser laufen.


----------



## almase (8. April 2013)

Ja, Lautstärke ist mir bewusst. Wobei es sicher noch extremere Varianten gibt. 

Benutzt jemand von euch den Laptop eigentlich nebenher auch noch als Desktop Replacement und kann vielleicht eine Art Ständer empfehlen?


----------



## evilass (8. April 2013)

Leider nein.


----------



## sir qlimax (8. April 2013)

Die Teile kannst du eher weniger mobil nutzen. Zu groß zu schwer und der Akku ist gleich leer


----------



## almase (8. April 2013)

Nee mit "mobil" meinte ich eher mitnehmen und woanders aufbauen und nicht im Bus mal eben BF3 zocken.


----------



## Railroadfighter (8. April 2013)

Würde zum One greifen, Optimus funktioniert besser als Enduro.
Aber wäre es nicht günstiger die SSDs separat zu kaufen? Für das gesparte wäre vllt. ein 3740er Prozzi auch noch drinnen.


----------



## almase (9. April 2013)

Würde denn ein 3740er wirklich noch was merkbares herausholen? Ich hätte gedacht, dass unter Volllast beim Zocken eh die Grafikkarte am Ende den Flaschenhals bildet. Oder geht da wirklich noch was mit einer anderen CPU?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. April 2013)

also ich kann da oben sehen das aktuell das one teuerer ist.

was ich sagen kann ist das der support von One selber nicht grade der beste ist. mal ist er gut mal supper , aber auch sehr gerne mal eher mies. ist wie lotto spielen. 

wie das mit der neuen XMX reihe aussieht kann ich nicht sagen da dies ein eigener bereich von One ist und somit evt nen besseren support haben könnte.

die leistung der ati karte ist öfters mal auch über der 680m gtx.
aus erfahrung weiß ich das schenker nen guten support hat,  aber bei solchen preisen evt dell / alienware ne alternative ist.
du kannst auch bei hawkforce bestellen, über deren support kann ich aber nicht viel sagen. der einzige der sich da wohl mit befasst hat war stadler


----------



## Supeq (9. April 2013)

Erst letzte Woche sind die neuen mobile GPU´s (GTX780M etc.) von NVIDIA erschienen und in den ersten Benchmarks schneiden die super ab. Ich würde danach Ausschau halten wenn ich jetzt ein schnelles Notebook bräuchte!


----------



## almase (9. April 2013)

Hast du mal einen Link zu den Benchmarks? Sehr viele Infos finde ich zu den Karten noch nicht. Ich möchte auch nicht wissen was die am Anfang für einen Aufpreis nehmen.


----------



## Supeq (9. April 2013)

Naja ich glaub schon das die in einem ähnlichen Preissegment spielen wie die von dir ausgewählten Geräte.

Ich hatte mich auf diesen Benchmark bezogen : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M - NotebookCheck.net Tech ^^


----------



## almase (9. April 2013)

Eins verstehe ich aber nicht. Die beiden Laptop-Varianten basieren ja auf das Clevo Gehäuse. Aber wieso wird dann bei XMX ein USB-Port mehr angegeben? 
XMX: 2 x USB 2.0 & 3 x USB 3.0.
Schenker: 1 x USB 2.0 & 3 x USB 3.0.

Das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. April 2013)

CLEVO - Products

dort steht das dieses gerät 1x usb 2.0 port hat und 3 usb 3.0 port wovon einer ein E-sate/ usb 3 combo port ist.


----------



## phila_delphia (14. April 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Naja ich glaub schon das die in einem ähnlichen Preissegment spielen wie die von dir ausgewählten Geräte.
> 
> Ich hatte mich auf diesen Benchmark bezogen : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M - NotebookCheck.net Tech ^^



Die 780m wird wohl ein Refresh der 680m sein... Mittels Bios-Flash konnte ich meine 680m (weiter als die Standardäßig erlaubten 18,5%) übertakten und habe damit die im Link beschriebenen +30% erreicht.

Mit einer neuen GPU Architektur für mobile Systeme rechne ich nicht vor 2014.

Gruß

phila


----------

